# Referral Credit



## RDB (Feb 6, 2010)

Where do I find out if anyone has ever indicated that I referred them?

I know when they create their log in after joining TUG...there is a field asking who referred, if anyone.  If my name doesn't get put in that space, there's no referral credit given.

I have referred for ten years. How do I find out if anyone I referred put me down?

-------------
Robert


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 6, 2010)

RDB said:


> Where do I find out if anyone has ever indicated that I referred them?
> 
> I know when they create their log in after joining TUG...there is a field asking who referred, if anyone.  If my name doesn't get put in that space, there's no referral credit given.
> 
> ...



When anyone puts someones name in that field...that person (the referrer...not the new member) is sent an email with the name and email address of the person who claims they were referred by them, and a referral credit is added to your account for later use.


----------



## RDB (Feb 6, 2010)

Would referring individuals continue to be notified even if they didn't keep their TUG membership current?  I know I received a couple notifications back in the early 2000s.

I don't really need to know, but I've often wondered how many have joined TUG, of the many I've spoken with over the last ten years.  

If not notified, how does one know how many TUGgers are here due to talking it up with strangers? Are there records?

How about the names of those who joined because of the referrals? 

Do records indicate how many credits an individual has earned, ever?  And how those credits were used, or if they in fact were ever used?

---------
Robert


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 6, 2010)

I only keep a numerical track of how many are referred by members on their membership account, I dont keep the names of them (those are sent via email at the time of the referral).

yes there is a total number kept on your account, and after you refer 10 people, you qualify for a lifetime membership.


----------



## RDB (Feb 7, 2010)

Do referral credits continue to be assigned while designated a Guest, or only to TUG Members?  

I've received no referral credits for at least five years.  Was wondering if that is due to no one writing in my name or is it because credits are only given to Members?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 7, 2010)

RDB said:


> Do referral credits continue to be assigned while designated a Guest, or only to TUG Members?
> 
> I've received no referral credits for at least five years.  Was wondering if that is due to no one writing in my name or is it because credits are only given to Members?



yes, referral credits are only granted to members.


----------



## RDB (Feb 8, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> When anyone puts someones name in that field...that person (the referrer...not the new member) is sent an email with the name and email address of the person who claims they were referred by them, and a referral credit is added to your account for later use.



OK, thanks... Guests do not gain credits.  

Any credits that may have been earned while a TUG Member, did they become lost once my designator changed to Guest?

---------------
Robert


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2010)

RDB said:


> OK, thanks... Guests do not gain credits.
> 
> Any credits that may have been earned while a TUG Member, did they become lost once my designator changed to Guest?
> 
> ...



There is no link to the bbs and your actual membership record.

If a person submits a referral, and I cannot find an active or recently expired membership (within 6mo) then I dont have anything to update unfortunately.

If the membership is active or expired for more than 6mo, the credit is applied to it should the member wish to renew.

after 6mo or so, the stale membership records are moved to an archive and most of the data is removed (basically saving their email and name should they wish to renew in the future)


----------



## RDB (Feb 8, 2010)

Again, that's OK.  Just checking on stuff I've wondered about from time to time.

I do hope those I refer have at least discovered the fine TUG site. I thought there might be a way of knowing whether my efforts have had worthwhile results.

Another question about these credits;  When new people or existing Guests join up and write in the referring name, does credit go to any account and an email get sent out, when a membership is current, but their designator is still Guest?
-----------------------

Robert


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2010)

RDB said:


> Again, that's OK.  Just checking on stuff I've wondered about from time to time.
> 
> I do hope those I refer have at least discovered the fine TUG site. I thought there might be a way of knowing whether my efforts have had worthwhile results.
> 
> ...



yes, the email is sent to the email membership...there is no reference to the TUGBBS on your actual membership records.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok Brian, now I want you to tell every single member how many referral credits they have.  Ready?  Go!




Sorry, just kidding.  That'd be a lot of work!  :whoopie: 

Dave


----------



## RDB (Feb 8, 2010)

There are several places indicating benefits for joining TUG.  I'm trying to find out what benefits are or are not available because of the "GUEST" rather than the "TUG Member" designation.  

Other Guests also may like to find out what all is lacking because of not joining.

I attempt to be civil about my questions and I appreciate Brian taking the time to answer.  

So far as I know, I'm not creating waves. 

I see no reason for Members taking offence to someone trying to find out a few things. 

-----------
Robert


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2010)

Robert - here is a summary of the membership benefits:

http://www.tug2.net/tug-pr.html

In addition to the benefits listed above, you also get access to the Sightings and Distress Board.

HTH!


----------



## RDB (Feb 9, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Robert - here is a summary of the membership benefits:
> 
> http://www.tug2.net/tug-pr.html
> 
> ...



I appreciate your assistance.  
I'm aware there are several places indicating benefits for joining TUG. 

I'm trying to find out some of the benefits a Guest has. I don't find much reference.  I guess it's more "What is Lacking" because of the Guest title.

One could make the assumption that if you haven't paid dues yearly, you do not have access to benefits gained by joining TUG. That alone is not exactly true.  Someone that paid once, years ago, could still have TUG Member status by getting Mod or Lifetime Member designated.  

One thing I'm finding, by asking questions, is that by not gaining ten Referral Credits while TUG Member in good standing, I've been designated Guest and lost whatever Credits I didn't make use of.   I'm not debating whether this is right or wrong. I don't really care about that. I'm only pointing out that this fact (for example) isn't explained in Join TUG benefits literature, as far as I can see. Maybe there are notes on this sort of thing and I just haven't run across them.  Still trying to learn.

I too have found by asking, that no matter how bad I'd like to post Reviews for the benefit of Members, I am restricted from having access to that form because I have the Guest designator. As I've mentioned before, I have no problem with contributing to TUG financially.  Until I asked I had no idea that TUG Member has to be the designator to enable contributing upgrades to the Reviews.

It would seem some things are not found out without asking questions. Anyway, enough on this for now.
------------

Robert


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 9, 2010)

RDB said:


> I appreciate your assistance.
> I'm aware there are several places indicating benefits for joining TUG.
> 
> I'm trying to find out some of the benefits a Guest has. I don't find much reference.  I guess it's more "What is Lacking" because of the Guest title.
> ...



again, your PAID MEMBERSHIP to tug is not linked to the TUGBBS forum in any way.  The guest vs member label is something paying users modify in their TUGBBS profile to reflect they have paid to join TUG.

The TUGBBS forum is and always will remain free for everyone to use.....just as the vast majority of the rest of TUG is.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 9, 2010)

TUG Member status is currently used for only these three things on the BBS:
Your TUG Member status is displayed in the "Welcome" box at the top right corner of the BBS page after you have logged in, and in the author section of your BBS posted messages.
Identified TUG Members are automatically granted access to the private Sightings/Distressed forum.
Identified TUG members may upload custom avatars.


----------

